
Mozilla has asked Pale Moon to “police” their forum - jeditobe
https://forum.palemoon.org/viewtopic.php?t=12011#p84556
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
The link appears to go to a forum announcement that reads:

"""On our roadmap, we've had specific support for ReactOS, an alternative
version of the Windows O.S. created by an Open Source community, for creating
a specialized version for that operating system for quite a while.
Unfortunately, we've had to scrap that plan due to the highly unstable nature
of the current 0.4 version of ReactOS and no clear path forward with it that
would make it more compatible with modern applications like Pale Moon.
Although the alternative O.S. might fill a niche for particularly old
application software, we can't continue to focus our efforts on the
alternative O.S. at this time.

We would like to wish the ReactOS team all the best in their efforts to create
a free, Open Source alternative for Windows! A note to the ReactOS devs:
please guys, you must step up your game or it'll never happen."""

Is there some drama here I'm missing.

~~~
jeditobe
ooops

[https://forum.palemoon.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&p=83218&sid=31...](https://forum.palemoon.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&p=83218&sid=31ea014780e5bfa175c0e74a34f6eed9#p83218)
\- Correct URL

------
Kristine1975
This seems to be the correct post:
[https://forum.palemoon.org/viewtopic.php?t=11810](https://forum.palemoon.org/viewtopic.php?t=11810)

Previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11507858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11507858)

The post:

 _I was contacted by Mozilla with the request to "police" our forum, since we
(Pale Moon devs) are in direct control of the things discussed and posted
here._

 _I 'd like to clarify our position on this kind of thing to keep things from
becoming unpleasant in both our relationship with you, the community, and our
relationship with Mozilla:_

 _\- We do not censor your posts, and this will not change in the future --
this is an open forum._

 _\- Everyone has a right to their opinions and those opinions can be freely
discussed here._

 _\- While technically possible to tightly control content here, we do not
wish to do so as it does not create a healthy environment to discuss things
in, which is the whole point of a forum. We will, however, control extreme
behavior that is not constructive._

 _\- On the other hand, we 'd like to see anything that can be construed as
misinformation or purposefully misleading posts be kept out of this forum._

 _\- If you 're going to post anything about Mozilla that you don't know for a
fact is accurate, then please don't purposefully try to present it as hard
facts._

 _This is a community forum, but it is also a public forum. Please be mindful
of your posts._

 _We 'd prefer to keep a healthy relationship with Mozilla and the Mozilla
Security team since we do rely on them greatly to be able to keep bringing you
Pale Moon in an organized and safe manner. We won't, however, let Mozilla
dictate how we as a community should operate._

 _Thanks in advance for your help!_

